
Airlines eye crueler ways of making passengers miserable - prostoalex
https://www.latimes.com/business/lazarus/la-fi-lazarus-airline-seats-from-hell-20190426-story.html#nws=mcnewsletter
======
ColinWright
Massive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19756921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19756921)

